# O26.891 or O99.89



## bluebunny (Sep 9, 2015)

Pregnant 12 week female comes into the ED with headache and abdominal pain. 

I come up with codes:

1. O26.891
2. R51
3. R10.9
4. Z3A.12

But I see that there is a also code O99.89 (other specified diseases and conditions complicating pregnancy, childbirth, and the puerperium) which is confusing me.

What code is appropriate-O26.891 or O99.89 and why?


----------



## sullivak (Sep 11, 2015)

I've struggled with this too. I don't know if this is a satisfactory answer, but I would code O26.891 for these circumstances.  It is more oriented toward pregnancy related conditions than pre-existing diseases, whereas O99.89 seems to refer more to diseases??  O26.891 also specifies the trimester, and O99.89 does not.

I think this question would be a good candidate for a Coding Clinic.


----------



## bluebunny (Sep 15, 2015)

Thank you for the explanation.


----------

